# How to Vomit proof your car



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

All of us that have been ubering for a while have certainly experienced the nasty experience of somebody vomiting in the back seat of our car.

Back this summer, I had two passengers vomit a little bit in the backseat of my car. Fortunately they got most of the mess outside, and because of that, I thought vomiting was all fun and games. I would just wipe up the little mess, collect my cleaning fee the next day and move on.

Unfortunately, 10 days ago, a large intoxicated woman unloaded an industrial-sized vat of stinky beer mixed with who-knows-what vomit.

Serious, this was no joke. Almost I gagged many times myself trying to drive home. After then come I promised myself I would never be at the mercy of pukers ever again. I have put together a kit to protect my car from even the worst of throwing up incidents. Here is what you need to do yourself.
1. Obtain Landscaping plastic and make sure that you cover the seats in the back seat, the doors and windows, the floor, as well as the space between the back seat and the front seat. You will probably have to use duct tape or masking tape to make this stay.

If you want to go overboard, you can even cover the ceiling. A man working at the car detailing shop told me stories about how he had seen vomit on the ceilings of cars in the past!
2. Cut holes into the plastic so that your passengers can easily access the door handles. You might even want to cut tiny holes so they can access the buttons to the windows or the charger Outlets.
3. Be sure to include a snorkel like breathing device. The smell will easily get past the plastic barrier and will make you sick all the same. CPAP face pieces are perfect for this because they cover your nose and come with the long hose that you can put outside the window. Yes, I know you're thinking about how ridiculous you might look. But nobody is going to see you except the intoxicated puker in your backseat. Would you rather look a little silly, or breathing that stench for the next 30 minutes?
4. Be sure to inform your passengers what all of the plastic is for. I have tried this only once last night and my passengers from my two rides we're very understanding why I had the back seat set up this way.
5. You will probably want to use us only at peak hours. All three of my vomiting instances have happened between the hours of 2 a.m. and 3 am. Thus I not see a need to have my car set up this way for more than 2 hours on any night.

6. Even if car is protected, you will still have the nasty mess of removing the plastic and buying new plastic. Be sure to save a little bit of the mess for your carpet so you can still obtain the $150 cleaning fee. In this case you can control how big the mess in your car is, and where it goes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It Amazes me how little that people seem to chew their food.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Shouldn't this be in the _*Advice*_ forum?

Maybe you could use a sheet of bubble wrap for the top coating? Who doesn't like popping bubble wrap?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> All of us that have been ubering for a while have certainly experienced the nasty experience of somebody vomiting in the back seat of our car.
> 
> Back this summer, I had two passengers vomit a little bit in the backseat of my car. Fortunately they got most of the mess outside, and because of that, I thought vomiting was all fun and games. I would just wipe up the little mess, collect my cleaning fee the next day and move on.
> 
> ...


 Dexter might need to borrow your back seat


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

SadUber said:


> All of us that have been ubering for a while have certainly experienced the nasty experience of somebody vomiting in the back seat of our car.
> 
> Back this summer, I had two passengers vomit a little bit in the backseat of my car. Fortunately they got most of the mess outside, and because of that, I thought vomiting was all fun and games. I would just wipe up the little mess, collect my cleaning fee the next day and move on.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if are serious. Did you really try this?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

He's baaaaack!!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I am not sure if are serious. Did you really try this?


Yes. Only for an hour or two per night though.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Come on, c'mon... Just dont provide a service to them.
Are you obligated? Are you forced to do that like with service animals? No, you are not.

I had so many wasted drunk already getting into my car, but as soon as I realize they are possible can vomit, I reject them. Yes, they get upset, etc. But I dont give a ****!!!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SadUber's back. Yay!

"Photos or it didn't happen".

Seems like a lot of work, especially if you are changing it out regularly. Doesn't duct tape leave adhesive residue on your interior?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Yes. Only for an hour or two per night though.


That is awesome.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> All of us that have been ubering for a while have certainly experienced the nasty experience of somebody vomiting in the back seat of our car.
> 
> Back this summer, I had two passengers vomit a little bit in the backseat of my car. Fortunately they got most of the mess outside, and because of that, I thought vomiting was all fun and games. I would just wipe up the little mess, collect my cleaning fee the next day and move on.
> 
> ...


Wait...so people actually climb into your plastic bag covered murder wagon???

...and you get positive ratings for this?

(I was picked up by SadUber and he had the car all ready for a murder mutilation when I got in....the loose cereal gift bag was a nice touch....I like that kind of preparedness....5 stars)


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

Only one driver would have the audacity to puke proof their Taurus - the pride of both UP and Apple Valley - our favorite threadmeister - SadUber.
Keep those wheels a rollin'.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

Seriously no explanation for your absence? Crybaby Mocker has been miserable without you. Or has this already been covered? There literally was a thread dedicated to your disappearance. #ineedmyuberfiction


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jtdub said:


> Seriously no explanation for your absence? Crybaby Mocker has been miserable without you. Or has this already been covered? There literally was a thread dedicated to your disappearance. #ineedmyuberfiction


Cry Baby Mocker has a New Girlfriend now !


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Take some pics of your wraps so other ants can do the same to protect their vehicle.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

There is a YouTube video of this. The beanboozled vid had me crying


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I demand to know the reason for the latest unplanned and unscheduled hiatus!


Jtdub said:


> Seriously no explanation for your absence? Crybaby Mocker has been miserable without you. Or has this already been covered? There literally was a thread dedicated to your disappearance. #ineedmyuberfiction


We were left hanging!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Pics or it didn't happen. Of the plastic!


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Why don't you just keep two plastic drop cloths in your trunk that you can throw over the seats and the floor for anyone getting into your car who could make a mess. Its a lot simpler than all of the "dexteresque" plastic wrap that you are taping down. I use plastic drop cloths for the winter months in NJ and NYC when passengers get in with muddy boots. Pukers are either not allowed into my car or they are required to sit on plastic drop cloths while holding a large puke bag in their lap for the journey. If they don't want the puke bag, they don't get the ride.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Of the plastic!


It happened. He has a vid of it on his you tube channel.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Dexter might need to borrow your back seat


This is friggin awesome! No way in hell is get in that car, but this is friggin SadUber gold right here!



ShinyAndChrome said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Of the plastic!


Cableguynoe quoted this video in the beginning of the thread. Its real. Very real. Dexter would certainly be proud!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

At a loss for words.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I am not sure if are serious. Did you really try this?


When is SadUber not serious?


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Taxis that I rode in Japan all had plastic covering on the seats and floors.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Once again...

SadUber makes the monkey happy...

Just for this I'll tell Emma...

To put away the gun...8>)

Rakos

Oh all right








Borrowed with permission...I hope!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

SadUber said:


> All of us that have been ubering for a while have certainly experienced the nasty experience of somebody vomiting in the back seat of our car.
> 
> Back this summer, I had two passengers vomit a little bit in the backseat of my car. Fortunately they got most of the mess outside, and because of that, I thought vomiting was all fun and games. I would just wipe up the little mess, collect my cleaning fee the next day and move on.
> 
> ...


Lmfao 

I've had 12ish vomiters in my amazing uber career. A few of them vomited several times in a row!
My go-to is prevention is better than cure.
Be VERY aware of how drunk the Pax is. Always have the drunk one sit on the right. Don't drive away until they are. Clues are:
Inability to walk
Hiccoughs
Slurred speech
Wanting the window open
Passing out.
Tell them that when they want to vomit you will pull over and they can barf out the door. If they're a complete mess don't get on a freeway. Go side streets.. I never have a splash in the car! Now and then a few drops on the door panel but one wipe cleans that off. 
Sad Uber, I'm sorry that massive vomit happened. And that plastic is funny but it's really horrible and I wouldn't feel comfortable with it as a Pax ... I'd rather eat your put-together cereal baggies. Haha


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

vomit proof = stop working late night !!!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Best thing and cheapest thing is to buy EMESIS BAGS


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Wear a hazmat suit as well.


----------

